# Berufe mit Jägern



## Maxinho (23. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe schon was vom "Waldhüter" oder so gehört der Drechsler , Förster und Bauer als Unterberufe hat.
Ist das der perfekte Beruf ?
Was ist sonst noch gut für Jäger ?
Freue mich auf Antworten!

Mfg Max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (24. April 2007)

Maxinho schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe schon was vom "Waldhüter" oder so gehört der Drechsler , Förster und Bauer als Unterberufe hat.
> Ist das der perfekte Beruf ?
> ...



LOL ist schon gut aber da verdienste wenig geld ... im AH gibts eh bessere sachen^^ Nimm   Entdeck - Schürfer , Förster , Schneider    ||| Wobei du nicht aufs schneidern achten solltest sondern eher aufs Schürfnern und Förstern^^ das bringt viel KOHLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadorkeule (9. November 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich weis der Thread ist alt, aber ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Aufmachen wenn es doch um das gleiche Thema gehen soll.

Ich will mir demnächst über den 7-Tage-Trail mal HdRO ansehen und wenn es hält, was ich mir davon verspreche dann gibt es demnächst einen Spieler mehr.

Als alter Fernkampf-fetischist werde ich es zunächst auch hier mit einem Jäger probieren.  Nu Frage ich mich welche Berufung ich mir dazu aussuche.  Was passt nun brauchbar zu einen Jäger? Hab an Entdecker oder Waldläufer gedacht.

Waldläufer wegen Bögen (Auch Armbrüste?) vom Drechsler, Entdecker wegen der leichten Rüstungen vom Schneider. 

Was davon ist für den Jäger sinnvoller? Mir geht es in erster Linie NICHT ums Geldverdienen sondern eher um den Support der Klasse.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Munition (Pfeile/Bolzen) aus, kann die ein Drechsler herstellen oder ein Förster? Oder muss man die generell kaufen?

So, dann  hoff ich mal auf die ien oder andere Antwort ;-)


----------



## Belgram (9. November 2007)

So etwas wie Pfeile und Bolzen gibt es bei HdRo nicht, hier hast du "unentlich" Schuss und musst somit auch nicht eine Tasche für diese verschwenden.

Wenn du dir die Berufe mal ansehen willst, dann sollstest du mal in unserer Handwerkssektion nachschauen, da kannst du dir schonmal einen Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (9. November 2007)

Das mit den unendlich Pfeilen & Bolzen soll sich aber noch ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also als support des Jägers ist es, finde ich, schon am besten den Drechslerpart im Beruf zu haben.
Bin selbst Waldhüter (Drechsler, Förster, Bauer) und kann mich ganz und gar nicht über meine selbstgebastelten Bogen (wers mag auch ne Armbrust) beschweren.
Ich weiß es ist dir nicht wichtig aber trotzdem füge ich hinzu das man nicht viel Gold mit diesem Beruf verdient.


----------



## Kadorkeule (11. November 2007)

Sarja-Cell schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist dir nicht wichtig aber trotzdem füge ich hinzu das man nicht viel Gold mit diesem Beruf verdient.



Das Geld verdineen ist für mich am Beru überhaupt nicht wichtig.  Ich hab mich nun für den Waldhüter entschieden. Mal schauen wie es wird.

Kann man die Berufung auch wechseln, ähnlich WoW?


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja, kann man.
Du musst dafür nur einen "Herr der Lehrlinge" aufrufen, er wird dich über alles informieren.


----------



## Kulunki (4. Dezember 2007)

Man erhält sich sogar die Erfahrung in den Berufszweigen die man nicht wechselt.. ich bin auch Waldhüter, Bauer nicht geskillt. Hab meinen Drechsler GM nun fertig und überlege jetzt das umschulen auf Waffenschmied. hier ist dann wieder der Drechsler drin der schon auf GM ist und dann noch Schürfen und Waffenschmied.. Ich werd mal schaun ob ich das wirklich machen will.

Gruß


----------



## Frek01 (30. Januar 2009)

Maxinho schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe schon was vom "Waldhüter" oder so gehört der Drechsler , Förster und Bauer als Unterberufe hat.
> Ist das der perfekte Beruf ?
> ...


also ich hab die berufe, kann damit mir eigene gute bögen/armbrüste herstellen alle mats dafür selber farmen find ich praktisch, ob man dafür viel geld verdienen kann hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn du vor hast, auch die Erweiterung zu spielen, würde ich den Drechsler links liegen lassen, das ist seit Moria der nutzloseste Beruf.
Als Alternativen bieten sich:
- Goldschmied (um den Schmuck selbst herzustellen - jeder Dritte ist aber Goldschmied, da ist es nciht leicht, an die Mats zu kommen)
- Schneider (um Umhänge zu schneidern bzw. in den Anfangsleveln die Rüstung)
- Schmied (um Werkzeuge zu schmieden)


----------



## Lossehelin (2. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wenn du vor hast, auch die Erweiterung zu spielen, würde ich den Drechsler links liegen lassen, das ist seit Moria der nutzloseste Beruf.
> Als Alternativen bieten sich:
> - Goldschmied (um den Schmuck selbst herzustellen - jeder Dritte ist aber Goldschmied, da ist es nciht leicht, an die Mats zu kommen)
> - Schneider (um Umhänge zu schneidern bzw. in den Anfangsleveln die Rüstung)
> - Schmied (um Werkzeuge zu schmieden)



Aber mal ehrlich:
Nur noch diese Berufe und auch nur für diese Sachen sind berufe gebrauch bar.
Obwohl es viele gleich gute oder auch bessere Sachen für bestimmte klassen gibt.
Ein beispiel wäre der Heimtückische Armreif. Viele KLassen können diesen gebrauchen. Oder die Armkette des Mondes.
Die zwei Armketten ersetzen shcon fast die Goldschmied Armkette.
Umhänge gibts zum Beispiel für den Waffi bessere. 
Der aus Skumfil ist angeblich besser. ( weis ich nicht genau habe ich aber gehört)
Nur der Schmied kann seine Werkzeuge machen. Dies ist eines der Wenigen Sachen die noch gebrauchbar sind den Rest kannste in Tonne kloppen finde ich. Außerdem dauert es recht lange den Schmiedauf ügm hoch zu skillen und dann noch das Glück haben das es Crittet. (Nein die werkzeuge gibts nicht in der GIlde(habe ich auch nur gehört)).

Also jetzt ist die Berufswahl total gleich gültig.

Einzig was sich eventuell widerspricht ist der Historiker. (Gelerther)
Bei ihm sind die Bogengesänge ganz gut und die Kampf und schutzkunden.
Athelas und Celebrantsalben kannste auch vergessen die kannste nämlich besser durch die Spiegel Quests, die einen Cool Down von 4 Stunden haben und so neben die Waffe lvl, machen.
So das von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist doch recht viel geworden ^^


----------



## Leigh (3. Februar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Athelas und Celebrantsalben kannste auch vergessen die kannste nämlich besser durch die Spiegel Quests, die einen Cool Down von 4 Stunden haben und so neben die Waffe lvl, machen.


Der Rest von dem du spricht ist korrekt - die Spiegelquests kann man aber nur einmal pro Tag machen. Evtl hast du sie ja 4 Stunden vor dem Zurücksetzen gemacht, daher die Anzeige von 4 Std.
Außerdem dauert es recht lange, bis man alle davon gemacht hat. Wenn man dann nochmal Pech in den Inis hat und viele Tränke nehmen muss reichen die (zumindest mir) nicht mehr. Ich hab da einen netten Tränkelieferanten, der sich immer um mich kümmert.


----------



## phili3z (3. Februar 2009)

Huhu liebe Jäger und HdRO Comm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich WoW satt habe und schon seit den ersten Seiten des Buches HdR super fand, hab ich mir gedacht, probierst dus mal aus^^

Habe mich informiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen: Elben Jägerin! Dann hab ich mich natürlich auch zu den Berufen schlau gemacht und war zuerst ein wenig verwundert, hat man das System aber erstmal verstanden ist es in sich ja recht schlüssig^^ Zuerst war für mich klar: Waldhüter(Logisch, Bögen etc  für Jäger perfekt), nachdem ich  dann aber den Thread hier gelesen habe, tendiere ich eher zum Entdecker, so meine Frage: Bin ich mit dem Schneider in Sache Kleidung komplett als Jäger abgedeckt? So wie der Lederer in WoW, also Leder+Schwere Rüssi, oder hier eben Stoff und Mittlere Rüssi?

Greez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (3. Februar 2009)

Ja du kannst dich gut selbst versorgen als Schneider.
Außerdem kannst du die Erze, die du findest, entweder im AH verscherbeln oder aufheben und später für nen Twink verwenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phili3z (4. Februar 2009)

Subba, thx.
Nachdem ich mich heute mit meiner Jägerin nicht mehr einloggen konnte hab ich dann zwar einen Waffenmeister angefangen und bin von dem so begeistert das sich das mit dem Jäger erstmal erledigt hat^^, aber was man weiß das weiß man =)


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Februar 2009)

Als Neuling wirst du es mit diesen beiden Klassen (Jäger und Waffenmeister) schwer haben, da die beiden Klassen etwa 50% aller HdRO-Klassen ausmachen, die derzeit im Spiel anzutreffen sind (auf jeden Fall auf Morthond)
Aber das nur nebenbei.



Lossehelin schrieb:


> (...)
> Ein beispiel wäre der Heimtückische Armreif. Viele KLassen können diesen gebrauchen. Oder die Armkette des Mondes.
> Die zwei Armketten ersetzen shcon fast die Goldschmied Armkette.


Es gibt immer noch genug Schmuck, der sinnvoll ist und vom Goldschmied hergestellt werden muss.



> Umhänge gibts zum Beispiel für den Waffi bessere.
> Der aus Skumfil ist angeblich besser. ( weis ich nicht genau habe ich aber gehört)


Der Umhang aus Skumfil ist für Waffis derzeit der beste, unterscheidet sich aber nur leicht vom Umhang des hohen Herolds (Umhang aus Schneider-Fertigung). Vor allem für die anderen Klassen bieten sich hier gute Alternativen zu den Rare Drops.



> Nur der Schmied kann seine Werkzeuge machen. Dies ist eines der Wenigen Sachen die noch gebrauchbar sind den Rest kannste in Tonne kloppen finde ich. Außerdem dauert es recht lange den Schmiedauf ügm hoch zu skillen und dann noch das Glück haben das es Crittet. (Nein die werkzeuge gibts nicht in der GIlde(habe ich auch nur gehört)).


Korrekt. Aber auch ungecrittet sind die 3er Werkzeuge gut, keine Ahnung, warum bei den Werkzeugen immer alle so auf die Cris abfahren, da ist das nun wirklich nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Lossehelin (6. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch genug Schmuck, der sinnvoll ist und vom Goldschmied hergestellt werden muss.
> 
> Der Umhang aus Skumfil ist für Waffis derzeit der beste, unterscheidet sich aber nur leicht vom Umhang des hohen Herolds (Umhang aus Schneider-Fertigung). Vor allem für die anderen Klassen bieten sich hier gute Alternativen zu den Rare Drops.
> 
> Korrekt. Aber auch ungecrittet sind die 3er Werkzeuge gut, keine Ahnung, warum bei den Werkzeugen immer alle so auf die Cris abfahren, da ist das nun wirklich nicht so wichtig.


Jop Morthond ist von Jägern und Waffenmeistern "überfüllt".

Ich habe auch oben gesagt, dass dies für einige Klassen zuspricht. NICHT für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warum alle die crits von den 3er Werkzeugen wollen ist klar. Es sind eigentlich "nur" 2% die du bei der Crittchance bekommst und auch "nur" 0.2Sek schneller die du abbaust, aber es sind halt die 2% und dies kann schon ein unterschied sein.


----------

